# Vostok Komandisrkie K35 Automatic



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

New today


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

that's a nice looking Russian


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

24 hour dial is a bit confusing but all in all I'm quite happy


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Trying to buy one off eBay, or the 350501... I also want a white dial but there are fewer about. Love the strap; Assuming you put it on as I can only find canvas, any details?


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

Jonesinamillion said:


> Trying to buy one off eBay, or the 350501... I also want a white dial but there are fewer about. Love the strap; Assuming you put it on as I can only find canvas, any details?


 Just go straight to Meranom: http://meranom.com/komandirskie-classic/35/


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Lampoc said:


> Just go straight to Meranom: http://meranom.com/komandirskie-classic/35/


 Ive had a poke around meranom thanks, is this sold with the brown leather? Is there an option to select your strap choice?

Deffo convinced myself I want the white face and rugged brown leather strap combo! Could a green face and brown leather strap work (any pics?)...


----------



## Lampoc (Oct 31, 2010)

I think they just come on the strap pictured - Meranom won't have any leather ones. The strap will be aftermarket - check out eBay for "Leather NATO strap" and you'll see a huge choice. Bear in mind that a leather NATO will raise the height of your watch from your wrist by quite a lot - it may also be worth thinking about a standard leather strap instead or maybe even a bund. I think brown is fairly common colour to go with any green dialed watch!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

I got the leather NATO seperatley and quite pleased with it in the end


----------

